# small practice space guidelines?



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm hoping someone has some suggestions for me.The band I'm in is currently practicing in a small room about 18' square, in the middle of two other open rooms that can't be used.The drums are set up in one corner and everything else is facing into the room. There are 2 guitars a bass and a p.a. for the singer.( It's not able to handle running everything though it)I know it's a very small space and we are having feedback problems and things get a little mushy. I'm not sure whether facing some of the speakers into the adjacent rooms would make it worse or what. Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm thinking mikes vs speakers.........I have had sucess in a 24X24 room with more like 18X20 usable.........for monitor speakers I believe the back end of the mike is to be aimed at the center of the speaker, and in any case the "front of house" speakers should be well forward of the mikes, facing out.If necessary and possible maybe consider placement in doorway(s).
others with more experience may chime in anytime...lol.......I found some useful info doing "google" searches on the net and the L&M website has some good basic stuff......also maybe "ring" the room ....need 2 people, and part of it intails aiming the mike while adjusting speaker locations, also it's useful if you have an EQ set up between the pa and the amp...good luck & keep on rocking...
cheers
Gerry


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the great info guys ,I'll try moving the guitar speakers out of the corners and hang moving blankets on the walls first(doesn't cost anything) and if it's still a problem I'll share the suggestions with the other band members and see what they think. Mike


----------

